# HELP. 4 week board and train - separation anxiety



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

I don’t know if 4 weeks of training away from you is going to help? I think it’s more you and the communication between you and your dogs that’s the problem. Sure they will learn how to do what the trainer wants although they will not forget how to behave with you unless you are also retrained.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - I think the human usually needs training at least as much as the dogs. I would look for a well-qualified trainer who will work with you in the dogs' home environment.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think you are being crazy or overprotective. I think it's important to use the right solution for the right problem.

My thought is that it makes sense to send a dog to boarding training when you want the dog to acquire a new skill, and you yourself don't have the time or expertise to teach it. Training a gun dog , a sheep dog, or a tracking dog would fall into this category. Maybe even basic manners, though it really seems to me that a pet owner should learn how to teach manners, since the dog would backside without consistent reinforcement. 

From what you have described you have a behavioral issue. One of your dogs is resource guarding. The resource they are fighting over is you. When they go off to the kennel you won't be there, so the trigger for the whole issue won't be present. Then they will come home. They will have had some training, but you won't. So the resource they want is present again, they may be a little more insecure due to the separation, and you yourself won't have any new tools to address it.

I would like to know more about how this trainer wants you to manage your dogs after they get back from training. I'm also wondering if you have the option for a trainer to visit your house and work with you there.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It's probably cheaper to have a private trainer come to your house, assess the situation, and help you train it. Or, you can hire them to train your dog for you while you watch. Removing the dogs from the house also removes them from the triggers that cause the behavior, so the trainer might not see the full picture in a board and train.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Agreed with all of the above. A behaviorist would be most helpful.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the input!!

I totally agree that training the human is just as important. They will train me after the boys are finished in their training. 

However, there are more “issues” than just the behavior around me which need fixed. Things i need assistance with that these people specialize in.
I won’t go through the list of issues, but it’s something I’ve called many trainers about, including behavioral ones, and I think the board and train is our best path forward. This is something I have been researching for months while trying to train the boys, and I have my hands full. 
I am just looking for advice on if anyone has done a board and train and how their dogs were afterwards!
Thank you all again for your great input.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No one has mentioned this but one of the things I noticed is you have one intact and one neutered male dog. This can often be a source of problems unto itself. Why is Loki intact? 

I also agree with Click and others that a good behaviorist trainer in your home will be able to have a fuller picture of the issues and you will be part of the picture during the training and learn how to handle the issues yourself. Part of your problem is that you are too attached to them if you think you won't sleep while they are away. My last loose comment before I go to class is to think that if you do send them to board that they will cry at night. If it really is a good training facility, they will be too tired to cry for you.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your advice!
I’m going to end my responses here. I’m just seeing if anyone has had any positive or negative experience on boarding and training, that’s all! Thank you again for your advice, it truly is appreciated. 
But this is something I’ve researched for a while and called many places about, and believe this is the best path forward due to our circumstances (past the separation anxiety). 
So if anyone does have experience with the boarding and training let me know I’d love to hear from you!! 
thanks everyone!!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Samie, don’t take the lack of response to your actual question the wrong way. I think you may not get any answers because there aren’t that many people on PF with experience to share regarding board/train. We mostly train our own dogs, go to classes, and hire trainers or behaviorists to come to our home if we run into big trouble or intractable problems.
Many good wishes to you and your poodles! May you find your way to the solutions you are seeking.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I haven't personally used such a service, but I know one family who did. Their dog came home with all the desired behaviors, but then reverted back to the old behaviors. According to the trainers I've talked to about these programs, that's usually the result. As @cowpony said above, board and trains seem to work well for training a specific skill like field retrieving, but even then, the human has to be involved for a period of time as well.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Newport - thanks so much!! I don’t take anything poorly or to heart. They are great people who are very helpful. 
I’ve taken my dogs to classes before as well. They did great and loved the experiences and have done a few levels. Lokis breeder is helping me get Loki him titles and I’m so excited for the process! He’s loves to work. I totally get where people are coming from and understand. However, I train my dogs too and I just don’t think an in home behavioralist is where we need to be at this point. Thank you again!


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

I hope you understand that your little loved up pets will not be loved upon but will be corrected for improper behaviour and praised for proper behaviour. 
I don’t think this method of training is the best way of getting the results you are hoping for. I think it’s going to be very stressful for them.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

The only advice I have is to make sure that the trainer has training philosophies and practices that align with your own. A lot of the "problem dog" trainers use electronic collars to suppress behaviors, which can have unintended consequences later on, once the dogs go home.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Liz, you’re totally right. Dogs can revert back and that is a fear! When they come home, my husband will be home too (he’s been stationed away for 4 years now so I’ve been on my own with trying to train the dogs which hasn’t been super easy LOL) so it’s going to be great to have two people being able to help the dogs and continue the training. I love training he boys. So I’m really excited to continue that process and make sure I push myself to know how to properly train them so I can keep those great behaviors. 
I heard the dogs like to try and act out when they get home and revert back, like you said. So I’m SURE I will be having to put my foot down LOL!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Team hellhound - yes that’s so true thank you for that advice!!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Also, I would recommend that you prepare yourself for the possibility that you might need to eventually maintain a strict separation protocol to prevent fights from happening. .


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Darling Darla - thanks for that input! That’s something that has been the biggest internal battle that I have been facing with allowing them to do this. I want them to be spoiled rotten at all times!! But I can’t give them human emotions that they don’t have. And that won’t help them be the dogs I need them to be so it’s best for them and me. But the owner reassured me that they monitor the dogs stress levels and behavior mid the dog is under too much stress, they will do steps to alleviate the stress. If they cannot help the stress, they remove them from the program. They also give the dogs “breaks” and give them activities that help them distress themselves. Such as playing, walks, going to the trainers home to play alone in the yards, etc. 
I believe the dogs will gain great behaviors and be really successful! I’m very excited for them.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> Also, I would recommend that you prepare yourself for the possibility that you might need to eventually maintain a strict separation protocol to prevent fights from happening. .


yes you’re right! That’s something that I talked to a behavioralist about. It’s been really helpful recently. The key words they told me, that woke me up to what caused the issues is, “Remove the competition”!! This is helpful for me to see when fights might start. I didn’t realize what things could be seen as competitions to the boys, that now I realize “DUH!!” So I’ve been really adamant about watching them play, how they play, and what cues to look for.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

SamieNorman said:


> yes you’re right! That’s something that I talked to a behavioralist about. It’s been really helpful recently. The key words they told me, that woke me up to what caused the issues is, “Remove the competition”!! This is helpful for me to see when fights might start. I didn’t realize what things could be seen as competitions to the boys, that now I realize “DUH!!” *So I’ve been really adamant about watching them play, how they play, and what cues to look for.*


Concerning the bit I bolded, I was lucky enough to get pictures of something that I saw when my two were playing the other day. Life with the Hellhounds


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My only experience with board & train was my friend’s. She has two huskies with littermate syndrome (not actually littermates) and they came back completely shut down. Then again, the trainer used shock collars. I trust you wouldn’t send your boys somewhere like that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

P.S. It’s really good to see you again! Wish things were going better for you and your crew, but it sounds like you’ve got some exciting things planned for the future.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 17, 2019)

Darling Darla said:


> I hope you understand that your little loved up pets will not be loved upon but will be corrected for improper behaviour and praised for proper behaviour.
> I don’t think this method of training is the best way of getting the results you are hoping for. I think it’s going to be very stressful for them.


Why is it wrong to tell a dog that a certain behavior is unacceptable? It’s not being abusive. It’s communicating. I think that if more rules and consequences were in place, these problems might not be happening.

(Not directed toward the OP. I don’t know your situation or what exactly is going on with your dogs. I just very often see people with dogs that have major behavioral problems and 99% of the time the problem is actually the owner.)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t have experience with boarding dogs for 4 weeks, but I was also wondering why you are keeping one dog intact, knowing this is part of the problem ? Are you showing him or keeping him as a stud ?


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> Why is it wrong to tell a dog that a certain behavior is unacceptable? It’s not being abusive. It’s communicating. I think that if more rules and consequences were in place, these problems might not be happening.
> 
> (Not directed toward the OP. I don’t know your situation or what exactly is going on with your dogs. I just very often see people with dogs that have major behavioral problems and 99% of the time the problem is actually the owner.)


I didn’t say it’s wrong to correct bad behaviour. I have 7 dogs and without proper corrections they would be monsters.


----------



## Pat Mc (Sep 27, 2020)

You might want to read up a bit about separation anxiety before going the board and train route. I agree with others that working with a good trainer or certified behavior consultant while keeping your dogs in your home is the way to go, for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is that board and train is not the recommended method of dealing with separation anxiety. There are a number of very good trainers specializing in separation anxiety. Check out Malena DeMartini's site, books, videos, etc. Home - Malena DeMartini

If you do still want to consider board and train, know that, no, your dogs won't hate you when they get back, but there is the potential that they could come back with more issues or different but equally undesirable issues than they left with. It's not uncommon for board and trains to use harsh methods, and that can result in dogs who are shut down or who end up with increased fear and aggression. As trustworthy as he is, the friend of a family friend might not be the board and train you want to use, or maybe he is. Just do your research because 4 weeks is a lot of training to undo if you're not happy with the results. 

I know you say you don't want to do in-home training, but ultimately, what we as humans learn through training is at least as important as what the dogs learn because we learn techniques and strategies that we can then apply in the future.

Wishing you, Loki and Norman all the best!!


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

Pat Mc said:


> You might want to read up a bit about separation anxiety before going the board and train route.


If I understand the OP correctly, the training is not addressing the separation anxiety (SA) issue. But she's worried that her dogs will suffer, because they'll be crated alone and have SA. 

I would not chose Board and Train for a dog that has SA, but address the SA first. 

But it sounds like OP already made her mind up and came her for assurance, not for actual advice.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

SamieNorman said:


> Thanks everyone for the input!!
> 
> I totally agree that training the human is just as important. They will train me after the boys are finished in their training.
> 
> ...


My nephew did a board n train with his GSP, a few months back. It worked out quite well for him. He had to train once the dog was home with the trainer coming to him. He now has a very well behaved dog though he must keep the work up.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't have personal experience with board and trains, but I do with dogs that have needed long-term boarding.
Obviously there are multiple factors that come into play, but generally the dogs were happy to see their owners again and did not have personality changes.
Is there an option for video monitoring or something you can see? Have you been able to watch how the trainer works?
Maybe you can discuss with him, if they have not settled in a week or so, to cut the boarding short.
I don't think you will need it, but it's always nice to know you have the option if it comes down to it. There is comfort in knowing you have a plan in place to avoid major distress.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

If this trainer is really good, and it sounds like you have gotten good recommendations, he will Not let your dogs be crying in their kennels at night 

And if he is really good he will then work with you, and everyone in your family after, or even while training your dogs, so that you will learn the behaviors necessary to be able to maintain your dogs new training.

It won't do any good at all if he trains them, and then you and your family untrain them again. Which can happen pretty easily.

I always watch the way people interact with my spoo. He is so smart he can just as easily learn an unwanted behavior as a wanted one. I had a man specifically not follow my request in how he treated my Spoo and do just that! I was not pleased. I hope you and your family will be committed to learning from the trainer how to maintain what the dogs have learned.

Best of luck!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the additional guidance and support.
So far, we are in week 3 of their training. I have received 1 video, per dog, that’s a few minutes long showing their new skills they are working on. Front, stay, heel, place, down, etc. 
this week they are adding in distractions!

so far, I am still a mess without them. The owner said they have SOME kennel anxieties, but they are doing very well.
As far as why I am keeping one in tact, my goal is to get him to be a sporting dog and get him in agility training. As well as breeding down the road, if we desire to do so. Also, he is still, in my opinion, too young to be fixed. I like to wait until they are around 1.5 year olds before we give them the snip.
To those who have had experience with boarding, thank you for the positivity and honesty. I can’t wait to train the boys myself when they come home and when I learn the skills on how to do it. I’ll be getting 3 follow up sessions once they are home!!
9 days to go before my heart is full again! I’ve got their new kennels, bedding, and my husband has now been stationed here so we’re a team!
Thanks again everyone. I’ll get you know how the boys are when they return!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hoping you can become calm. Your own anxiety and stress will transfer to them and make training and success difficult. Maybe while they are gone would be a good time to work on your own ability not to be 'a mess' without them, or with them


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Hoping you can become calm. Your own anxiety and stress will transfer to them and make training and success difficult. Maybe while they are gone would be a good time to work on your own ability not to be 'a mess' without them, or with them


LOL!! You’re so right!!! This has been the longest 4 weeks of my life. I really have been able to work on my own stress and anxiety on my own. I found how dependent I was on my boys for things!! And I’m sure them as well. The biggest challenge will be to kennel them at night and not have them in bed with me. But if that’s the biggest challenge, I’m not too worried . I’m so so so excited to train them on my own and be able to take them places without fear of them being a bit too rambunctious !


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

One more week?


----------

